# Odin @ 7 months



## VomBlack (May 23, 2009)

It's hard to believe he'll be 7 months old this Sunday, time flies!









My stacking skills are still amateur at best, but I think i'm getting better. I realize his back end isn't straight so I think it throws him off a little. His feet also look terrible as he wasn't too sure about the table..I think next time i'll try stacking him on concrete or something instead. I probably should have taken the harness off too.



















With the exception of his feet I really like this one, he looks so grown up.



























Any critiques on Odin? Any tips on stacking or things I did wrong besides not lining his back end up?


----------



## slaen (Apr 27, 2009)

Awesome looking GSD. Congrats.


----------



## VomBlack (May 23, 2009)

Thank you.


----------



## Effie325 (Aug 19, 2009)

How much exercise does he get- free running on grass and swimming could help his muscle tone and improve his feet possibly. Of course I wouldn't do any roadwork or long walks on pavement with any young dog. 

I'd like to see him harness free! But he seems like a nice boy, especially being at such a teenage stage. I love his color!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

The harness is very distracting and makes it difficult to judge his topline. He is also in the adolescent ugly stage where they look to be all leg, head and ears.







He is quite masculine.


----------



## next502 (Dec 1, 2016)

We do not use a tourniquet. It brings problems and troubles. Good luck to you!


----------

